# le / la Paris - genre des villes : masculin ou féminin ?



## tie-break

Bonjour,
le genre des noms de villes est-il difficil à déterminer?

Paris est beau ou Paris est belle?
Marseille est beau ou Marseille est belle?
Et les moins célèbres? Y a-t-il une règle? 
Merci.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## zaby

Bonjour Stefano,

Pour répondre simplement je dirais c'est comme tu veux ! 

Pour une réponse plus complète je me défile et te renvoie à cette page


----------



## SNTB99

on dirait, à mon avis, Paris est belle (pour dire la ville de Paris; dans ce contexte)

si c'est le département, la région de Paris, etc. accorde l'adjectif avec le sous-entendu


----------



## Grop

Et pourtant on dit "Paris brule-t-il?" 

c'est compliqué le genre des villes.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

La règle est que les deux genres sont possibles, bien que souvent, le mot "ville" étant sous-entendu, le féminin prédomine. Paris est chaude en été (=une ville chaude). 

Il n'empêche que l'usage a ses caprices: on dit effectivement "Paris brûle-t-il", expression consacrée. Est-ce parce qu'on le (la) personnalise dans cette expression? Et pourtant... Paris est fière de son histoire, Paris est merveilleuse à la tombée du jour. Il est plus facile de déterminer l'usage que de comprendre la logique des genres!

Grâce aux nombreux adjectifs épicènes, bien souvent, on n'a pas à se poser la question : Paris est agréable la nuit, insupportable en été, magifique à l'aube.


----------



## Guermantess

On dit :
"le Paris de mon enfance"
J'en conclus que Paris est masculin
Donc Paris est beau
cqfd?


----------



## boazjakin

Bonjour,
- Paris est une belle ville.
Mais
- Paris est beau!
Salut


----------



## zaby

Guermantess said:


> On dit :
> "le Paris de mon enfance"
> J'en conclus que Paris est masculin
> Donc Paris est beau
> cqfd?


Ben non justement 
Avec un article défini, le nom de ville est généralement masculin mais la complexité réside justement dans le fait que dans un autre contexte, il peut être féminin


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Il y a un grand nombre de bars et de petits restaurants dans le monde qui portent le nom _Le Petit Paris_.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Oui, sur ces exemples, c'est bien le masculin qu'on emploie : Le Paris de... (et jamais *la Paris), y compris avec un adjectif : Le grand Paris (jamais *la grande Paris). Si le mot Paris est précédé d'un déterminant, le déterminant en question est toujours masculin. (Inversement: La Rome de mon enfance).

On ne peut en aucun cas en conclure que Paris soit toujours masculin : _Paris est-elle plus agréable le matin que le soir?_ est parfaitement correct. Dans la plupart des cas les deux genres sont possibles, c'est au choix du locuteur. _Paris, presque irréelle sous son manteau de brume_... _Paris, candidate malheureuse à l'organisation des jeux olympiques, s'est prise de passion pour le sport_. On se souvient d'un discours célèbre qui consacrait ce féminin... "_Paris outragée ! Paris brisée ! Paris martyrisée ! mais Paris libérée ! libérée par elle-même, libérée par son peuple..._"


----------



## Spectre scolaire

Dans ces exemples je vois un sous-entendu _ville_, tandis que dans _Le Petit Paris_ il n’y a pas de choix. Il faut bien y mettre le genre masculin - propre au nom*?!* –si cela est bien le cas.

J’espère de ne pas avoir abusé de votre patience.


----------



## Chimel

Est-ce que vous auriez tendance ou non à accorder les noms de ville au féminin, en considérant que "ville" est sous-entendu?

Exemple:
Berlin a été *divisé(e)* en plusieurs secteurs après la Deuxième Guerre mondiale.

Merci pour vos avis (toujours éclairés... )


----------



## tilt

Le genre des noms de ville a été débattu plusieurs fois sur ce site, comme ici par exemple.

Pour ma part, de manière totalement subjective, j'utilise toujours le féminin, sauf quand le nom de la ville est explicitement masculin, comme _Le Havre_.
Mais à vrai dire, je crois que tu peux faire comme tu veux, personne ne s'en offusquera !


----------



## Adé51

Ou en cas de doute, écrit des paraphrases comme: la ville de..., la capitale...


----------



## zapspan

Je vois que le genre du mot "Paris" dépend de plusieurs facteurs.  Qu'est-ce qu'on dirait dans le cas suivant:

Où se trouve Paris?
Elle se trouve en France. ou Il se trouve en France?

Évidemment, tout le monde qui parle françait sait que Paris est en France, mais dans mon cours de français, j'ai posé cette question (Où se trouve Paris?) à mes étudiants, et je me suis rendu compte que je devais savoir comment répondre, quant au genre (Elle.../Il...).

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je trouverais moins étrange de dire _Elle est en France_ (plutôt que _Il est en France_).

Ceci dit il me semble qu'on répondrait plutôt _En France_ ou encore _C'est en France_.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec Grop sur toute la ligne : hors de tout contexte, _elle_, car Paris est *une* ville, mais dans le contexte donné, ses deux autres suggestions sont beaucoup plus naturelles.


----------



## babacool711

CABEZOTA said:


> On se souvient d'un discours célèbre qui consacrait ce féminin... "_Paris outragée ! Paris brisée ! Paris martyrisée ! mais Paris libérée ! libérée par elle-même, libérée par son peuple..._"



Correction, "Paris libéré" preuve à l'appui.

En fait plus génériquement la mouvance actuelle voudrait que quand c'est bien c'est féminin, et quand c'est pas bien c'est masculin bien-sûr! Emancipation féminine oblige (cf. Aaron Russo/Rockfeller)...Evidemment, je vais me faire taxer de machiste. Si tel est le cas, j'assume...

A propos de Paris et pour mettre tout le monde d'accord, Elle et/ou Il est hermaphrodite.


----------



## J.Claude

Bonsoir!
Dans les phrases suivantes, le sujet du verbe "constituer" est Paris (masculin) ou une ville?

Paris est une ville tellement belle qu'*IL* constitue...
Paris est une ville tellement belle qu'*ELLE* constitue... 
Dans la phrase suivante, *LE/LA* indiquent Paris ou la ville?

Paris est une ville tellement belle qu'on peut *LE* ou *LA* représenter...
Merci beaucoup d'avance!!!


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme le mot _ville_, qui est féminin, est mentionné ici, seul le féminin est pour moi naturel.


----------



## itka

Et pour moi, dans la majorité des cas, Paris est nettement masculin !   
Mais, bien entendu, si on prononce le mot "ville" comme dans la phrase de J.Claude, on doit accorder au féminin.


----------



## J.Claude

Voilà une autre phrase ambiguë:
"Paris, capitale de la France, est l'une des villes les plus connues.
Plusieurs artistes l'ont représenté...." (ou l'ont représentée? la ville, capitale... ou Paris?)


----------



## Maître Capello

Vous avez le choix, mais je préfère nettement le féminin, d'autant plus que tant _capitale_ que _ville_, tous deux mentionnés dans la phrase, sont féminins.


----------

